# planning a Utah-Idaho-Wyoming road trip



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

Ogden is cool, but you'd be better off staying somewhere like Midvale, Sandy, Cottonwood Heights for SLC. They're right at the base of the Wasatch and offer like a 20 minute drive to the resorts. Any reason you'd stay in Ogden?


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I am assuming Ogden because of it`s closer proximity to Snowbasin? I think I would give Snow Bird, Brighton and Cottonwood some time if it were me.....:dunno: Snow Basin and Pebble are nice and not crowded. Been to Lava Springs...it`s nice!


Never been to Snow Basin, it's too far out of the way considering what we have in proximity here in SLC. I live downtown so I can hit like 7 resorts in 20 / 30 minutes.


----------



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone
Ogden was for hitting snowbasin and powder mountain. Also keen on a good cat operator out of that area. I want to hit that for a day if the budget fits in.

As its a road trip we wanna go to as many cool and outta the way places as we can fing in those states. We will be hitting Jackson for a week though in the middle of Feb for some good lines and apres ski too


----------

